# 4.4 NT, nasal bone present....



## libee17

Hello,

This is my first child. I am 13 weeks four days pregnant. On wed. I went for an ultrasound knowing that they would be measuring the babies nt, but naively assuming all would be fine. after about forty minutes the sonographer left and came back in with the doctor who preceded all she had to say with statistics and the meaning of the test (which by that point I had already figured out something was wrong...otherwise she would have just started with the good news, right? Right). She then told us that our measurement was 4.4 and gave us a 1 in 5 chance of having a baby with chromosome abnormalitys.

Immediately we were rushed into the genetic counselors office, where he told us the same thing. Recomended that we get either a CVS or amnio. He was very quiet and seemed very sad for us. We asked him what the possibilities were of having a normal/healthy child and he shook his head and said that even if the chromosomes were fine, there was a very lg possibility that our baby would have a severe birth or heart defect. 

My fiance and i left the room bawling. Feeling as though there was no hope for us. We were immediately scheduled for a CVS that friday. The doctor (Kaiser riverside DR Montgomery)who performed the procedure was the complete opposite of the doctors we had seen wed (Kaiser sunset drs name I forget and genetics counselor viktor). He patiently explained our percentages again, but then went on to look at many different markers on the baby and seemed slightly optimistic based upon the heart, stomach and nasal bone present. 

we have one week till next fri 8/26 until they give us the results. I am terrified to hear them. Terrified they will be positive for abnormalities (21 i can handle, the rest not so much) and terrified to hear that they were normal (cause what then?).

If any one has been in similar situations (good or bad) and can tell me their experiences I would greatly appreciate it as google and I have performed WAY too many searches, and too many sleepless nights have occured already. I would just like to prepare myself as well as my fiance for all possible outcomes.

Of course I would love to hear more positive stories...but am interested in the reality of the situation as well.

Sorry so long!
Lee


----------



## Trying4ababy

I hope that my story will help you.

When I was pregnant my baby had a NT of 5 mm, nasal bone did not show on ultrasound, 1:170 chance of Down Syndrome. Needless to say I was scared silly. My baby was born perfectly healthy in November 2010.

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/228343_216424018385608_100000540336518_832900_330989_n.jpg


----------



## collie_crazy

I'm sorry your going through this :hugs:

We found out at our 12 week scan (I was 12+4) that our baby had an abnormal NT measurement although all other soft markers for downs were fine. We had the cvs test a few days later and got the results the next day - our little girl had Turner syndrome. For us the story was not good - at our 16 week scan the cystic hygroma (which is what the NT measurement becomes when it is abnirmal) had quadrupled in size. Our baby now had fluid on her lungs stopping them from developing and fluid surrounding her skin - she was in severe heart failure which they say is highly common in turner patients and in turn had caused the fluid build up. Little Emily was born sleeping a short time later at 17 weeks. 

I only shared because you wanted both sides of the story but I hope with all my heart that yours is a happy ending - I wouldn't wish this on my worst enemy. 

Ps we were told if the chromosome testing came back clear there could still be other things wrong causing the fluid build up like your doctor said. I think heart defects was mentioned and all they can do for that is keep checks on your little one whilst they develop as the heart is too small for defects to show until around 20 weeks.


----------



## Andypanda6570

I don't have any advice, but I wanted you to know I am thinking of you and sending many good thoughts and prayers. I hope everything turns out wonderful for your baby and yourself.
Good Luck XOXOOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kiki09

I am so sorry you are going through this, I have been through it too and for us it was a sad outcome, Our baby had nasal bone too....

I really hope your story is different, I know you wanted to hear both sides. 

Pm me if you need or want to chat :hugs:


----------



## Jaysmummy

My baby had an NT measurement of 3.8mm and nasla bone was present however my risk was 1:89 and aftr bloods that was decreased to 1:270 so I opted not to have amnio.

I still had extra scans, 3 growth scans and a heart scan at 20 weeks and nothing else was found.

Baby was born healthy!!

I hoe everything turns out well for you

xx


----------



## TinyToon

Hi,
I'm in a similar situation at the moment, I'm 13 1/2 weeks pregnant and have a 1:75 chance of DS - we now have to decide on an amnio or not. We had a meeting today and I asked about other details of the scan ie nasal bone, etc. They said that they didn't look for these and that they are more obvious at the 20 week scan! I have been looking at my scan picture which is pretty clear and trying to see for myself. The NT was 2.2mm but my hcg blood was high but the PaPPa level was normal. I'm 38, had a miscarriage 2yrs ago and haemorrhaged this time near the placenta so the thought of the risks with the amnio are worrying, its an awful position to be in for anyone. I totally feel for you and hope that you have some positive news soon!


----------



## libee17

Thank you all for your posts. It sounds like there are cases where things turned out quite pisitive and others where things didnt. Its so hard for me to hear the numbers 1 in 5....I wonder where they even get these numbers sometimes. I read on other boards things like an nt of 5.1 and that person having much better odds then us! They told me based on the thickness that they wouldnt even bother doing my bloodwork or computing my age (which is 28). I wonder if each state has different percents and chances? I live in California.

@Kiki and collie- would you mind telling me your NT measurememnt? I am so sorry to hear of both your losses and greatly appreciate you sharing with me your story. It makes me feel not alone and somewhat prepared for the road ahead.

@tinytoon- thank you for sharing! It seems we are in a bit of a similar boat (excpept your NT is half what mine was, and the doctors wont even try to test my blood...grr). I opeted for the cvs because I have not yet miscarried, this is my first child and the odds outweighed what my original doctors predicted (which was basically a baby that would either miscarriage itself or one I would need to terminate....Good luck with your journey and hoe to hear back from you as it goes on.

@trying for a baby and jaysmum- Thank you for the ray of hope you put in my heart! May god bless me with the same road :)

and thank you andypanda for your kind words. Its a total poop situation and kindness always helps ease the wounds. I feel like this experience and stolen my innocence and trusting joy in pregnancy forever.


----------



## animalcracker

What? I am shocked to hear this. Please know that your measurement does not mean you are having a child with chromosomal abnormalities. I know someone who's baby's measurement was 6 Nuchal fold and he was born perfectly fine.

Hang in there! I know it is difficult not to worry, but remember these tests are not always accurate. A strong nasal bone is an excellent sign.


----------



## dodoting

I am so sorry you are going through this


----------



## Kiki09

Libee17, my NT measurement was 3.8 and I had a 1/4 chance of problems.. you are def not alone, and your story could be a happy one, I will keep everything crossed for you hun...:hugs:


----------



## Nyn

I'm so sorry you're going through this hun, I hope that eveything turns out fine :hugs:


----------



## Andypanda6570

Any news yet? I hope things are going to be ok for you and your baby.
XOXOO Sending so much love and luck XOXOXO:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## libee17

Haven't forgotten to update. The results didn't come on fri. She said they are growing slowly and that they should be done either today or tomorrow. The later it gets the more I feel like I am going to vomit. I want my phone to ring and am terrified to answer. This is so horrible. Thank you for all your positive stories, similar experiences and lovely pictures. Trying to be happy and enjoy this time and yet I feel myself getting wound tighter and tighter. 

Anyone know if it's a good sign or a bad sign if the test takes longer to grow? Or is there no correlation? ..


----------



## collie_crazy

I'm not sure about the test thing. I got my results within 24 hours :hugs: 

I hope no news is good news for you. Let us know x

Edit: Just seen you asked what my daughters NT measurement was. Hers was very abnormal at 11mm @ 12w +4.


----------



## libee17

Finally got my results today at 350. Its a girl! and her chromosomes are normal!!!! We are so thrillled and happy. I am sure our road is not clear and that there are many more hurdles to face, so I would love to hear your input on what happens next and what i should be making sure happens?


----------



## Locksley27

So glad that everything turned out good, and congradulations on the baby girl


----------



## Andypanda6570

What a relief!!!!!!!!!! :dance::dance::dance: I am so happy for you.
XOXOXOOXOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kiki09

:happydance: That is fantastic news, so pleased for you :flower:


----------



## GingerNut

That's fantastic news, well done to you and your little pink bean : )


----------



## collie_crazy

Congrats!! 

As far as I am aware what will happen now is that they will wait till the full test comes back (takes 2 weeks) to make sure all the chromosomes are fine - the quick test only checks for major chromosomal disorders - then they will arrange more detailed scans for you when you are further along to rule out other problems that may have caused the increased NT measurement. But this is all good news! And I'm sure your LO will be just fine xxx


----------



## bbforme

So happy for you! CONGRATS to your healthy baby girl! :)


----------



## FeistyMom

Glad to hear the news is good!

A friend of mine was in a similar situation last year - including the really down/depressing doctor and genetic counselor, but a much more upbeat high-risk OB. Her chromosomal test (I can't remember if they did CVS or amni) was totally normal, but they continued to monitor her pregnancy as high risk due to the other potential causes. Her baby was born healthy and happy at full term, and just had his first birthday.


----------



## A3my

Hi there, fantastic news :hugs: my son had the same measurement, we had CVS like you which was fine. Then he had a detailed heart scan at a specialist hospital at 17 weeks. I had growth scans at 28 and 34 weeks and was then classed as low risk. Alex was born perfect in May 2010. Good luck, do try not to let it spoil your pregnancy for you. I wish I'd never had he test in hindsight xxx


----------



## Emzy1

That's fantastic news I know exactly how you feel I went through the same thing after nt and bloods put us in a 1 to 5 risk it's so scary I had the amnio and it came back clear :) then had a heart test at 15 and 21 weeks and that was all fine, are you having to have heart scans? good luck with the rest of your pregnacy


----------



## amommy

I feel strongly about this subject, as I have had a baby with a congenital abnormality. First let me say tests are never 100% and amnio and cvs does come with its own set of risks. Secondly if the genetic issue is compatible with life, like downs, it isn't the end of the world, sometimes its a blessing in disquise. downs children are usually fairly healthy, may have a heart issue or two but most often do survive, I understand it is not the perfect baby you had hoped for, but its a baby just the same.. 

I hope you get good news!


----------



## Just in time

I have just been through a similar worrying situation... At 12 .5 weeks I had NT scan and results came back with a 1:37 risk for DS. I too was completely caught off guard - just expecting everything to be fine. NT measurement was 3.1 and bloods all over the place... 
I had the CVS the next day as the risk of DS far outweighed the risk of mc. 
Dr called me and left a message on my mobile with the main results the following day, and all chromosomes were NORMAL!!
My husband knew I was listening to the results, and I couldnt stop crying, but he didnt realise I was crying from relief!! 
I know it is a horrible wait, but try not to think of the worst case scenario, as there is still less chance of abnormality as there is of your baby being perfectly healthy.
Good Luck xx


----------

